# Nintendo Gift Appeared as Fertilizer?



## MopyDream44 (Feb 22, 2018)

I booted up my game today, and there was an update. After I updated, I saw there was a new notice saying we were going to get 20 Leaf Tickets and 30 Shards for some errors they've been working on, but when I looked in my mailbox all I had was bells from quarry requests and three bags of fertilizer. I haven't submitted a report yet because I wanted to see if this happened to anyone else and/or if the gifts might show up later. So, did you all get your tickets and shards?


----------



## Phalaenopsis (Feb 22, 2018)

Nope, didn't get them either. But my game was working fine so maybe they're only giving them to people who had experienced the bugs in question?


----------



## MopyDream44 (Feb 22, 2018)

Phalaenopsis said:


> Nope, didn't get them either. But my game was working fine so maybe they're only giving them to people who had experienced the bugs in question?



So no fertilizer either?


----------



## J087 (Feb 22, 2018)

Fertiliser was the login bonus.

As far as I know you automatically receive the items. That's how it has always been.
If you didn't receive the mentioned items you might receive them later, or you may not receive them at all given you didn't play the game during the time the problem occurred. This is all based on my personal thoughts though meaning I could be wrong.


----------



## Katelyn (Feb 22, 2018)

The gifts aren't even available yet depending on where you are. If you read further down it says "Availability: From 2/23/18 at 1:00 a.m. until 3/23/18 at 12:59 a.m."


----------



## MopyDream44 (Feb 22, 2018)

Katelyn said:


> The gifts aren't even available yet depending on where you are. If you read further down it says "Availability: From 2/23/18 at 1:00 a.m. until 3/23/18 at 12:59 a.m."



Thanks, I did read the whole notice, but I may not have looked at the date close enough because I assumed the first day was today, if that makes sense. Guess we'll be getting a few nice bonus gifts in our mailboxes tomorrow then!


----------



## Katelyn (Feb 22, 2018)

MopyDream44 said:


> Thanks, I did read the whole notice, but I may not have looked at the date close enough because I assumed the first day was today, if that makes sense. Guess we'll be getting a few nice bonus gifts in our mailboxes tomorrow then!



I did the same thing honestly haha. I had to re-read it a few times before I figured out it was the date


----------

